# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Soutenez "Au Chat Zen" gratuitement!

## Darlow

Chers Amis des Chats, 
Vous comptez passer des commandes en ligne pour Noël, vous commandez aussi souvent pour vous ou vos animaux ? 
Bonne nouvelle, vous pouvez aider l'association gratuitement en passant par ce site pour faire vos achats. Les nombreuses boutiques solidaires s'engagent à reverser un % à chacune de vos commandes. Alors, si ça vous dit, y a plus qu'à !
Et merci pour votre coup de patte <3
A Partager Au Maximum !!!
https://www.helpfreely.org/fr/user/register/

----------


## Darlow



----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## granité

C'est une bonne idée, je viens de rajouter cette appli sur mon navigateur  ::

----------


## Darlow

Merci Granité!  :Smile:

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## auchatzen

Bonjour les amis et UN GRAND MERCI à nos héros !

Notre collecte monte aujourd'hui à 55,70  grâce à vos achats en ligne et gratuitement pour vous, merci de soutenir notre petite association !  

Toute notre équipe de bénévoles et les chats vous souhaitent un très heureux Noël !

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## auchatzen

Des nouveaux pour nous rejoindre dans la team ?  ::

----------


## auchatzen

Nous en sommes à 94 € récoltés gratuitement grâce aux inscrits !  ::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## auchatzen

Bientôt 100  récoltés gratuitement... peut-être gâce à vous ?

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## Darlow

::

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------


## bab

https://www.helpfreely.org/fr/nonpro...chat-zen-7009/

Up

----------


## Darlow

Up!

----------

